# Lost Citori Shotgun - reward



## MAS (Oct 11, 2012)

I lost my beloved Citori 16 gauge in the Huntsville area on Monday. It is well used, has a sling on it, and I would really like it back. If anyone hears anything I will pay a reward with no questions asked. You may contact me at 801-891-8447. 
Thank you. 
Matt


----------

